# Neues Notebook/Ultrabook ca. 1200 Euro



## Schnieder97 (9. März 2015)

Abend, 

ein Freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook bzw. Ultrabook, da sein altes Notebook den Geist aufgegeben hat. 

Das Budget beträgt bis 1200 Euro. 
Das Gerät soll hauptsächlich für Office arbeiten, Surfen, Filme schauen und Programmieren genutzt werden.
Das Display sollte 13" bis 15,9" groß sein mit einer auflösung 1080p +. 
Da das Gerät sehr oft mitgenommen wird sollte es ein schlankes und leichtes Design haben, sowie eine gute Akkulaufzeit 7 Std+ bei Office betrieb. 

Vorhanden sein müssen:
- eine SSD
- 8 Gb RAM

Schön wäre:
- beleuchtete Tastatur
- IPS Panel

Gruß

Schnieder


----------



## chischko (9. März 2015)

Schonmal an ein MacBook Air gedacht? Hat eigentlich alles, was du dir so vorstellst und mit BootCamp ist problemlos auch Windows für's Programmieren installierbar.
Mit 8Gb RAM genau 1199 Euro beim Apple Store und wenn Ihr hier kauft gibt es sogar noch ne 256erSSD im Budget.


----------



## chischko (9. März 2015)

Ansonsten abseits der Apple Welt mal ein paar Empfehlungen: 
Lenovo Y50-70 59436785 Notebook 15,6" Full-HD / Core i7-4710HQ / 8GB / 256 SSD / Geforce GTX 860M 2GB / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Fujitsu LIFEBOOK E754 VFY:E7540MXC51DE Notebook 15,6" matt FHD / Core i5-4210M / 8 GB / 256 GB SSD / Win 7 Pro + 8.1 Pro / UMTS bei notebooksbilliger.de
Lenovo ThinkPad S440 20AY00BNGE Notebook i7-4510U / 8GB RAM / 256GB SSD / Win 7+8.1 Pro 64 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Die für mich attraktivste Wahl, aber leider 100 Euro über Budget, aber vielleicht gibt es ja das Ding irgendwo im Angebot oder ne Studentenaktion oder Rbatte oder so: DELL XPS 13 9333-3351 13,3" FULL HD Touch-Display Core i7-4510U 256GB SSD 8GB RAM HD4400 Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Schnieder97 (9. März 2015)

Ein Macbook Air/Pro fallen leider raus, da er kein OS X haben möchte. 

Wie lang ist die Akkulaufzeit von den Geräten? 
Mindestens 6 Std. bei office Betrieb müssen drinne sein. 

Kann auch gerne ohne Betriebssystem sein. Habe hier noch eine Windows 8 Lizenz liegen.


----------



## chischko (9. März 2015)

Bitte selbst lesen. Die Akkulaufzeit habe ich mit mind. 6 Stunden eingestellt im Filter bei NBB. 
Windows kannst du via Bootcamp auch auf Apple Geräten installieren.


----------



## dan954 (10. März 2015)

Das S440 und Y50 würde ich bei dem Budget nicht empfehlen, das Display bei beiden ist Käse und auch die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht so toll.
Schau mal nach dem Dell E7450 oder Lenovo T450s, eventuell auch das X1 Carbon falls man das irgendwo günstig kriegt.


----------



## chischko (10. März 2015)

Evtl. sind ja diese noch interessant. Ist mir heute morgen noch eingefallen.  Beide Modelle (UX305 und 303 haben ihren Reiz!).


----------



## Schnieder97 (10. März 2015)

Erstmal danke an euch! 

Ein MacBook halte ich für sinnlos, da er nur windows nutzen möchte. 
Das Budget hat sich auf 1300 Euro maximum erhöht, falls es etwas besseres gibt.

Werde mir die vorgeschlagenen Geräte einmal genauer anschauen!


----------



## chischko (10. März 2015)

Ok, dann ist Apple schonmal raus! 
Wenn du 1.300 zur Verfügung hast kommst du eigentlich am Dell XPS13 kaum vorbei. Gibt es übrigens auch im Studentenprogramm für nen Fuffi billiger (wenn du selbst Student bist oder es für einen Studenten ist oder du einen kennst ). 
Das XPS13 ist verglichen zum UX305 nochmal ne ganze Ecke schneller und vom Service und Zubehör ist Dell ebenfalls sehr gut! Ausführlichen Test gibt es hier. Ich selbst denke wenn ich je wieder ein Windows Laptop kaufe (bin verapplet) würde es z.Z. genau dieses werden.


----------



## Schnieder97 (10. März 2015)

Zurzeit stehen das Dell XPS 13 und das Zenbook von Asus in der Auswahl. Gibt es noch andere Geräte die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

Nein? ... Spaß beiseite! Wäre auch gespannt aber wenn die beiden zur Zeit zur Auswahl stehen würde ich dir definitiv (aufgrund des erweiterten Budgets) zum Dell raten!


----------



## dan954 (11. März 2015)

Wenn nur die beiden zur Auswahl stehen würde ich auch definitiv das Dell XPS 13 nehmen.


----------



## Berliner2011 (11. März 2015)

schau mal hier rein: 

20ARS2QF00 Lenovo ThinkPad® University T440s für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen 

20ARS2QF00 Lenovo ThinkPad® University T440s mit 512GB SSD für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
bei den Lenovos hast du die mögichkeit eine zweite HDD oder SSD einzubauen. Das geht sehr leicht, kann man selber machen. Alternativ im Shop upgraden. 

Allgemein sind Lenovo laptops sehr robust und tolle Arbeitsmaschinen, meine Thinkpads ist schon unzählige male auf den Boden aufgeschlagen, nie was passiert. 
Mittlerweile ist die ganze Familie mit den "häßlichen" Dingern ausgestattet 
Leg noch paar Euro für die Garantieerweiterung drauf (Akku incl.) dann bist du  für die nächsten  Jahre auf der sicheren Seite  



12gb ram 
IPS  FHD 
SSD 
extreme Akkuhaltbarkeit + langlebige Akkus dank only for Lenovo Entladungssoftware
Der thinkpad  lässt sich leicht reparieren und upgraden 

Und das: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7cvi00OZDM + https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U5n2WaMMHo


my2cent


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> schau mal hier rein:
> 
> 20ARS2QF00 Lenovo ThinkPad® University T440s für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
> 
> ...



Das erste halte ich für ungenügend, das 2. ist aber durchaus interessant wegen der großen SSD. 
Häßlich sind die Dinger nur auf Fotos finde ich. Die Verarbeitungsqualität und Details, die man nur in der Realität sieht von Lenovo finde ich immer wieder überzeugend! Aber klar: Das XPS ist optisch schon ein Hingucker im Gegensatz zu den Lenovo. 

Hier stehst du halt jetzt vor der schon fast klassischen Entscheidung Ultrabook (schön, leicht und kompakt mit etwas weniger Leistung) vs. Laptop (mehr Leistung aber größer/klobiger/schwerer). 

Mein Rat falls Du dich für das 2. Angebot entscheidest: Nimm den 6-Zellen Akku als Option beim Kauf mit re(+50 Euro) in und die Garantieerweiterung, dann hält der Akku ewig und du hast über 3 Jahr hinweg keinen Stress inkl. Pick-up Service glaube ich sogar UND nem Akkutausch. 

@Berliner: Danke für die Spill-Videos. Die kannte ich noch gar nicht, nur so Hausfrauenversuche, hab die Links gleich mal abgespeichert


----------



## dan954 (11. März 2015)

Das T440s ist aber genau so ein Ultrabook wie das XPS 13 auch. Wenn ich mir ein Thinkpad holen würde, dann eher eins der neuen mit Broadwell, weil die wenigstens oben wieder dedizierte Maustasten haben.
Das Clickpad finde ich persönlich ganz okay aber es geht definitiv besser.


----------



## Schnieder97 (11. März 2015)

Die Idee mit dem Lenovo ist auch gut. Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage welches von den Geräten.


----------



## carlocarrera (11. März 2015)

wäre ich du, ich würde mir diese kaufen:

20BWS03E00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® T440s für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

wieso dieses ?
also ich hab es mir so gedacht, generell sind ssd`s in den lenovo notebooks nicht die schnellsten (nach zu lesen hier: Test Lenovo ThinkPad T450s Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests)
laut nbc ist ja eine intel ssd verbaut, mit wie sie ja schreiben eher "durchwachsener performance"...

da es soweit ich weiß derzeit keine konfiguration mit einer samsung oder crucial ssd gibt, ich aber hier nicht unnötig performance verschenken möchte, für rel. kleines geld, baue ich selber um.
so weit so gut, des weiteren brauche ich die paar % performance nicht, die mir die i7 konfigurationen bringen würden, das gleiche gilt für das touchdisplay, dieses will ich sogar auf keinen fall.
leider ist funktionsbedingt jedes touch display "spiegelnd" oder jedenfalls reflektiert es deutlich stärker als ein mattes non touch display, oben drauf ist es teurer und schwerer.

das ips display willst du aber auf jeden fall unbedingt, hätte man in "meiner auswahl" auch, es ist nebenbei bemerkt eh die "günstige" variante des 450s.
vom p/l verhältnis ist es imho auch unschlagbar so rum, alles was man evtl. später noch möchte, ich zb. brauche dann irgendwann eine wwan karte, kann man für genau das selbe geld kaufen, wie sie sonst eh im gesamtpreis zu buche schlagen würde.
ich hoffe das war verständlich formuliert...

wenn man etwas muße hat, findet man sowas wie wwan karten eh "gebraucht" bei ebay, für deutlich unter dem, was man sonst zahlt.
was du dir sehr gut überlegen solltest, ist der 72wh akku, der ist der wahnsinn, hatte ihn im 440s und ja, was soll ich sagen... unglaublich, grade wenn du bedenkst das du eine 24wh zelle intern verbaut hast...
davon das damit ja auch hot swap mit akkus möglich ist, mal ganz zu schweigen, ich will jedenfalls nie mehr ohne.

ja was soll man sonst noch sagen, ich schweife eh immer ab.
ein xps 13 ist für ein 450s jedenfalls keine konkurrenz, nicht mal ein bischen.


----------



## dan954 (11. März 2015)

Ich behaupte mal den Unterschied zwischen den SSD's wirst du eh nicht merken. Warum sollte ein XPS 13 bitte keine Konkurrenz für ein T450s sein? 
Was ist eigentlich mit dem hier? Test Dell Latitude 14 E7450 Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Finde dort besonders die dedizierten Maustasten sehr lobenswert.


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

Dan954 hat es genau auf den Punkt gebracht und alle meine Fragen bzw. Punkte die mich stutzig gemacht haben angerissen... Deshalb mein ein "Gefällt mir"... 
Unterschied der SSDs ist dermaßen irrelevant und nun erkläre mir auch mal bitte die Nicht-Konkurrenzsutuation zwischen XPS13 und dem anderen...


----------



## carlocarrera (11. März 2015)

najut, um so besser, braucht man die ssd halt nicht wechseln, ist halt noch besser.

zum 7450 aus dem nbc forum (nur ein kleines bsp)

Hallo,
Nach 2 Monaten im Einsatz kann ich meine Erfahrungen / Eindrücke schildern.
- Die gummierte Oberfläche des Displaydeckels "merkt" sich jeden Fingerabdruck und das ist wörtlich zu nehmen. Da war das 7440 mit seiner glatten,hellen Oberfläche weit besser.
- Wenn das Notebook im AC steckt, läuft der Lüfter permanent laut, weil wohl die Abwärme vom Akku zusätzlich die Wärmebilanz belastet.
- Was aber ein echtes Manko ist, die oberen Touchpadtasten stehen etwas zu weit nach oben, so dass ich jetzt schon nach 8 Wochen Abdrücke auf dem Display davon habe, sehr unschön und wenn ich das auf die durchschnittliche Nutzungsdauer von 3 Jahren hochrechne, sieht das bestimmt nicht mehr schön aus. Ich kannte dieses Problem nur von alten IBM Thinkpads mit dem "Nupsi" Trackpoint in der Mitte, der das Display abgerubbelt hat mit seinem Gummi.

zum xps 13: 

1) max 8gb ram, nicht schlimm aber wer braucht hat pech. (450s mit den neuen 16gb riegeln 20gb möglich)
2) kein wechselbarer akku
3) mit touch display is das xps13 so gut wie gleich groß und fast gleich schwer (200g) wie ein 450s ohne touch, so oder so sind beide fast gleich klein
4) viel bessere tastatur im 450s, konnte beide im cyberport in berlin quasi genau nebeneinander vergleichen.
5) weniger anschlüsse
6) kein dock (ganz wichtig für mich zb.)
7) es ist leiser (auch als das 7450)

soll ich weiter überlegen ?
das 450s lässt im professionellen bereich das xps13 einfach nur alt (das xps 13 sieht aber besser aus) aussehen...


----------



## dan954 (11. März 2015)

Kommt halt immer darauf an was man damit machen will.
Zu "2)" Klar kann man den wechseln, zwar nicht so einfach wie beim T450s aber es geht definitiv. Die anderen Punkte kann ich nicht beurteilen oder sind Geschmackssache bzw. haben manche Leute da keinen Bedarf für (z.B. Dock).


----------



## carlocarrera (11. März 2015)

du hast gefragt, ich bleibe dabei, wenns ernst wird, 450s.
das mit dem akku is ja wohl n scherz, der is wie du selber ganz genau weißt intern verbaut, klar kann man den wechseln, so wie das mb, das display, das trackpad usw usw, dein vergleich bleibt sinnlos.


----------



## dan954 (11. März 2015)

Warum sollte man den denn bitte wechseln wenn er nicht kaputt ist, sollte das der Fall sein geht das, was du aber bestritten hast. Ist ja nicht so als wäre der verklebt oder sonstige Späße.


----------



## carlocarrera (11. März 2015)

hä ? also für dich hat es keinen vorteil einen laptop akku wechseln zu können (in wenigen sek selbstverständlich) ?
wenn dem so ist, brauchen wir uns hier nicht weiter darüber unterhalten was sinn macht und was nicht, weil wir anscheinend eh völlig unterschiedliche voraussetzungen an einen laptop stellen.
an dieser stelle weise ich auch noch mal darauf hin, das ein t440s und ein t450s zb. noch das wundervolle feature besitzen, das ZUSÄTZLICH zu dem gewohnten akku, intern noch eine zelle verbaut ist (wie beim xps 13), was es
ermöglicht, während des laufenden betriebes den akku gegen einen vollen aus dem rucksack zu tauschen.

wer dort keine vorteile drin sieht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 

ps: auch wenn ich es mir nur schwer vorstellen kann, wenn du wirklich meinst, der akku im xps 13 bringt einen (also mich 100% nicht) locker über den tag, weiß ich nicht ob du wirklich vor hattest mobil mit dem gerät zu ARBEITEN.
das ein xps 13 auf der couch ein sexy spielzeug ist steht doch außer frage...


----------



## dan954 (11. März 2015)

Ich weiß schon was du meinst, keine Sorge. Habe selber ein X240. 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass der Akku im XPS 13 völlig ausreicht (knapp 10 Std.), beim Full-HD Modell soll er sogar noch 28% länger halten, wenn das dich nicht über den Tag bringt weiß ich auch nicht. 
Deswegen braucht er nur bei Defekt getauscht werden, was z.B. im Gegensatz zum Macbook Pro Retina (verklebt) relativ einfach möglich ist.

Aber lassen wir doch einfach den TE bzw. seinen Freund entscheiden was für ihn am besten/sinnvollsten ist.


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir doch einfach den TE bzw. seinen Freund entscheiden was für ihn am besten/sinnvollsten ist.



Seh ich genauso! Der Geldgeber sollte entscheiden aufgrund einer für ihn verständlichen Beschreibung der Vor- und Nachteile wohin er sein Geld investiert! Deswegen meine (blödes Wort dafür, ich weiß) Bitte: Lege ihm die genannten Vor- und Nachteile verständlich und v.A. neutral objektiv dar und dann muss er sagen was er will.


----------



## Schnieder97 (12. März 2015)

Also ich habe ihm die beiden Geräte gezeigt. Er würde beide nehmen. Wo liegen die Vor bzw. Nachteile bei den Geräten? 

Falls es noch Alternativen gibt, immer her damit.


----------



## chischko (12. März 2015)

Irgendwie komme ich via iPad nun nicht auf die vorigen Seiten. Welche 2 Modelle hast du ihm nun gezeigt? Poste bitte nochmal die Links, dann kann ich dir bissl was zu den Vor- und Nachteilen sagen.


----------



## carlocarrera (12. März 2015)

Schnieder97 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ihm die beiden Geräte gezeigt. Er würde beide nehmen. Wo liegen die Vor bzw. Nachteile bei den Geräten?
> 
> Falls es noch Alternativen gibt, immer her damit.



vor und nachteile wurden doch mehr als ausführlich durchgekaut oder ?
alles sonst sehr detailliert nach zu lesen hier: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com einfach in die suche die modelle noch mal eingeben, und selber die test`s durchstöbern. 

ist nicht böse gemeint, aber die letzen seiten sind doch voll mit vor und nachteilen beider geräte.
viel ausführlicher geht es kaum, sogar die test`s sind verlinkt (jedenfalls zum teil)


----------



## chischko (12. März 2015)

Hm stimmt eigentlich (bin nun wieder am Laptop und hab's mir auch gedacht...) 
Wenn du noch Detailfragen hast oder Interpretationshilfe brauchst OK, aber mehr kann man dir unentgeltlich wirklich nicht liefern an Feedback!


----------

